# Something that can give me some energy?



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys, with the long shifts that I work I finish at midnight and go to the gym then as the one I'm a member of is a 24hr gym. The only thing is at that time I am very tired and sometimes feel I don't have the energy. Occassionally, If I'm really tired I'll just skip going but I try to go as often as possible as I'm trying to lose weight. But when I am there, a lot of the times I feel like I can't give 100% as I'm tired. Is there anything that you recommend that I can take before my workout or something during the day at work that I can snack on or drink that will keep me active and give me energy when I get there? I normally do about 45min-1hr of cardio. Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Even thought your going to the gym from work ( like alot of people do ) I think going at the midnight hours isnt going to help. Im sure your body is keen for its sleep at that time of early hours. Any chance you can go the gym before work?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I work 12-12. So by the time I get home and in bed it's about 1:30am. Then when I'm up I have to get things done including getting my disabled brother ready and to make sure his bus is on time to take him to his daycare centre so by this it is around back of 9am then I have to get ready and dressed and make my lunch and the next thing you know it is time to go to work so I don't really have time to go before work unfortunately. I can only go after work but I wanna make the most of it. Sometimes, it's hard and i end up leaving early but then kick myself for doing so but it's only cos I'm sleepy. I'm not a very good sleeper either so that won't help but if there is something that can give me a bit of energy boost would be great and that will help with my motivation too. Thanks.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Try eating a banana about half hour before you start the work out


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Have you tried something like 5 hr. energy?


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

I work some long hours too, to help keep me motivated is:
*A strong decent coffee and an apple 10 minutes before. Or scrambled egg on toast if I have time
*Bottle of Lucozade Sport
*Loud angry music

Try making your meals in advance, I make myself a chilli con carne and that's three days worth of lunches. Or make stuff that can be frozen, so you can mix it up a little.
Make sure you're getting enough rest, if I'm too tired I won't go, and that's because I know I'll just be wasting my time there.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Lucozade Sport


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Diet it's all you need to sort. Taking supplements or energy drinks is only a temporary fix. Get some proper dietary advice and stick to a meal plan.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Whilst i agree with the above, try taking some Hydroxycut. It's a fat burner but everyone i've spoken to says it gives them extra energy too.
However you do need to sort your diet out and get proper sleep, this is why you have no energy, you're trying to do too much.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

How close are you to work, Would cycling be an option?

Do you do 12-12 every day? Or do you work a four day week?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have used Feel Free Nutritions Fat Burners.....ok boy do they give you energy...I took the usual tab before leaving work got stuck in a monster traffic jam...I could have run home I had that much energy!!!

Still only a substitute for eating properly and resting enough though


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have used Feel Free Nutritions Fat Burners.....ok boy do they give you energy...I took the usual tab before leaving work got stuck in a monster traffic jam...I could have run home I had that much energy!!!
> 
> Still only a substitute for eating properly and resting enough though


Agreed, proper rest is a must (says the man with insomnia) as that will help your body recover and rebuild your energy reserves and as you say Nick, proper diet is essential here, it's no good using a fat burner if you eat rubbish food.


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

The only problem is, taking an energy supplement before you go to the gym is probably then going to affect you going to sleep when you get home. Surely this is going to have even more of a negative impact? If you do not work till midnight everyday, can you not change your trying or use them as rest days?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Not if you take it early enough...I would pop one at 3:30 leave work 4pm drive home get to Gym for maybe 4:45-5pm train for 45 mins go home have protein shake have a shower then dinner....hit the hay about 10pm....sleep fine.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

JB052 said:


> Try eating a banana about half hour before you start the work out


I always eat a banana about 20-30min before I go to the gym anyway. I think it may help a little.



MAUI said:


> Have you tried something like 5 hr. energy?


I don't know what this is?



danga200 said:


> I work some long hours too, to help keep me motivated is:
> *A strong decent coffee and an apple 10 minutes before. Or scrambled egg on toast if I have time
> *Bottle of Lucozade Sport
> *Loud angry music
> ...


Thank you. I might give the Lucozade sport. Is this something to drink during workout or before? I need something that will keep me awake and give me some energy to have a good workout and give 100%.



DJ X-Ray said:


> Lucozade Sport


Thanks. 



nick_mcuk said:


> Diet it's all you need to sort. Taking supplements or energy drinks is only a temporary fix. Get some proper dietary advice and stick to a meal plan.


Yes, I need to do this. I just find it so hard but that is no excuse I guess.



muzzer42 said:


> Whilst i agree with the above, try taking some Hydroxycut. It's a fat burner but everyone i've spoken to says it gives them extra energy too.
> However you do need to sort your diet out and get proper sleep, this is why you have no energy, you're trying to do too much.


OK, thanks. I will bare this in mind.



Dift said:


> How close are you to work, Would cycling be an option?
> 
> Do you do 12-12 every day? Or do you work a four day week?


I'm afraid not. I drive 15 miles to work and back each day so would need to drive. Yes, I do 12-12 4 days a week. My shifts don't help but I do like my shifts and don't want to change it. I just need to find a work around.



nick_mcuk said:


> I have used Feel Free Nutritions Fat Burners.....ok boy do they give you energy...I took the usual tab before leaving work got stuck in a monster traffic jam...I could have run home I had that much energy!!!
> 
> Still only a substitute for eating properly and resting enough though


Thanks, again something else I will look into. 



benji1205 said:


> The only problem is, taking an energy supplement before you go to the gym is probably then going to affect you going to sleep when you get home. Surely this is going to have even more of a negative impact? If you do not work till midnight everyday, can you not change your trying or use them as rest days?


This is a valid point. Last thing I want is to not sleep at all after a workout and then work the next morning.



nick_mcuk said:


> Not if you take it early enough...I would pop one at 3:30 leave work 4pm drive home get to Gym for maybe 4:45-5pm train for 45 mins go home have protein shake have a shower then dinner....hit the hay about 10pm....sleep fine.


Thanks.


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

What's you work out? You can try a raw food/fruit shake, some really nice ones couple hours before you work out. If your training to lose weight, interval training is a must.. and alot more fun.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ravinder said:


> Thank you. I might give the Lucozade sport. Is this something to drink during workout or before? I need something that will keep me awake and give me some energy to have a good workout and give 100%.


Well for the initial boost the coffee helps and then I drink the Lucozade Sport during my workout, I get half way through the bottle and then dilute it so it lasts a bit longer.

I'm currently doing some intense (for me) cardio so I need it to get me through the run. Which it's doing quite well IMO. Tesco have four for £3.85 and I tried the new Light version with 50cals and that worked just as well.

I will say, a lot of my hurdles are in my head. Even if it's proven Lucozade doesn't physically help me, the placebo effect certainly does.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, a lot of it is in the head, I agree. But I do genuinely feel very tired and run down and really at times feel that I can't go on further.

I'm currently trying to lose weight. I don't have a programme as such. Usually I do 30 min jogging, 20 minutes on the cross trainer and 20 minutes on the stepper but sometimes I can't even do anything after the running as I just get so tired and sleepy!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Diet it's all you need to sort. Taking supplements or energy drinks is only a temporary fix. Get some proper dietary advice and stick to a meal plan.


The only advice you need, the rest is mental attitude and the desire to really workout :thumb:


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

I always feel like a slug. Iv started taking multivitamins daily and apparently protein when you wake up sorts your energy levels out for the day, be it eggs, meat or supplement.

For a boost i use tesco juice bar smoothies just like innocent.

I like green tea which is a good caffeine boost but im thinking of taking up strong coffee as a habit


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Also is there any allergies that may make people feel like this or food intolerance


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Gatorade


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. I'm gonna try some energy drinks and see how far that gets me and try and sleep better If I can.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hats off to you ravinder sounds like you really bust your **** mate with your brother and your work . Makes my not going starting the gym excuses look pretty lame


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Energy drink's won't help with sleep guidance after the workout!


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

You say you do 12-12 for 4 days. How many days off do you then get? Can you not train on your days off?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Respect to you for helping your family out mate. May sound silly but cold water or cold lucozade. Some energy drinks and things like thermabol (i think its called) are full of caffeine and will keep you up. Sleep is important, what time do you eat roti? as i know what its like to finish work late, eat and go to sleep straight away. I guess you have controlled your diet as you want to lose weight?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. My diet isn't great either but I want to fix this. Luckily I have a few days off now. First time in a few months. I am physically and mentally exhausted right now. Will rest properly over the next couple of days and make a diet plan and cook some healthy food and will just get a general plan in place and hopefully be refreshed for when I go back next week.



clubber01 said:


> You say you do 12-12 for 4 days. How many days off do you then get? Can you not train on your days off?


The thing is it's a 20-25min drive there and back and it's just two minutes from my work so I thought it would also be more cost effective me going in when I'm working instead of travelling all the way through on my days off. Petrol isn't cheap these days.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Ravinder said:


> Thanks. My diet isn't great either but I want to fix this. Luckily I have a few days off now. First time in a few months. I am physically and mentally exhausted right now. Will rest properly over the next couple of days and make a diet plan and cook some healthy food and will just get a general plan in place and hopefully be refreshed for when I go back next week.
> 
> The thing is it's a 20-25min drive there and back and it's just two minutes from my work so I thought it would also be more cost effective me going in when I'm working instead of travelling all the way through on my days off. Petrol isn't cheap these days.


Buy some zinc and magnesium tablets, they help repair muslce fibres but can also help with deeper sleep


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I would personally avoid the Lucozade, unless you're training for a marathon or some such you don't need the sugars, especially as you're trying to lose weight and nothing personal but a hour at the gym isn't going to use the energy/calories someone training for a marathon wil

And nowadays most prework outs are just caffeine drinks as all the good stuff has been banned  so just a strong coffee before a workout would be 100 times better than a lucozade.

Unless you can get the old Jack3d with 1,3 Dimeth in it, as that was pretty good for occasional use.

I presume working shifts your limited to breaks/break times? I used to work 10pm till 8am and we only got 1 half an hour break and 1 15minute break, which meant trying to eat every 2/3 hours was hard and would end up eating a lot of bad stuff to fill me right up.


As others have said diet and sleep will help the most.

My diet looks a bit like this during the week:

1/2 cup of porridge, tbsp. flaxseed oil and a protein shake for breakfast.


morning tea: 185g tim tuna/chicken ,1/3 cup of couscous/rice and loads of green veges/salads.

Lunch is leftovers: rice and mince, or meat & rice/kumara & veges

afternoon tea is 1/3 cup of porridge mied with a tbsp. of flaxseed oil and 1/3 cup of yoghurt and a protein shake.

Dinner is what ever the wife cooks (chilli, bbq chicken, fish, steak -170g uncooked weight, half a cup of rice/couscous/sweet potato and loads of green leafy veges. throw in an egg too.

post workout is a protein shake, banana and 12-14 almonds.

Before bed is either 1//2 cup cottage cheese, 1 scoop of protein and a tbsp. of peanut butter or 2 whole eggs + 4 egg whites and 2 slices of vogels toast (grain and seed bread).

It might sound a lot but in the 2 weeks I've been doing this I've dropped from 91kg to 89kg (I'm actually trying to get bigger, but went on a bit of a dreamer bulk, so cleaning it up).



A


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you for your post.


----------



## vikz55 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi mate,

this is my first post on this forum, but I'm a Dr so feel like I have something useful to say here finally!

In this country pretty much everyone is Vitamin D deficient through lack of sunshine; if you're working long hours you probably aren't going to have high enough levels.

First thing is to sort you're diet out. No matter what you think you eat, its probably junk. The only healthy diet is fresh meat, eggs, fish etc. Carbs should come from things like quinoa, wild rice and sweet potato. Wholegrain pasta, bread etc is still junk. This kind of diet is expensive but you will feel a world of difference.

Next thing is to see you're GP or get to Holland and Barrett and get a Vit D supplent. Use 1000-3000 units per day, (cheap - 90x 1000unit tabs cost around £5). This is not a quick fix; take for at least 3m. I guarantee you'll feel better. The zinc/magnesium supplements someone suggested also not a bad idea. Help with sleep, muscle recovery and sex drive. Some people get disturbed sleep through vivid dreams though. Try myprotein for these.

Hope that helps

Vik


----------



## Conan5 (Jul 4, 2013)

I can understand your problem. You need to increase stamina. I suggest you use some energy drinks and protein shakes. It will be really help you to solve your problem. 
Swimming Gold Coast


----------



## TomKennedy (Jan 12, 2011)

Eat a flap jack or porridge an hour before! Always works for me!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

EAT NUTS AND OATS. Slow burners give you mucho energy.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you guys. Some great advise there. I have taken note and will put it to practise on Monday when I go to the gym then. Gonna make sure I get a decent kip on Sunday night. And thank you Vicz55 - I will get some Vitamin D tablets.


----------

